# The Terminal



## bleachrocks (Dec 1, 2004)

hey i know this might be a repost  but i saw the terminal yesterday and i liked it. KRAKOSHIA! tom hanks accent was dead on. post anyhting you want about it


----------



## Tastadoda (Dec 1, 2004)

I though it was ok but I felt sorry for "Victor" in the begining.


----------



## bleachrocks (Dec 2, 2004)

yeah i kno, darm americans are so mean, help him out lol the mans country is under attack


----------



## echo294 (Dec 2, 2004)

this movie was good. tom hanks is one of the best actors in my opinion. the accent and everything...he did it perfectly.


----------



## bleachrocks (Dec 4, 2004)

i agree but i thought the ending suck tho


----------



## Confucius345 (Dec 5, 2004)

Gupta Is The Man!!!!!.....i Love That Guys Sooooo Much!!!


----------



## Naruto514 (Sep 11, 2006)

who here likes the movie THE TERMINAL? it stars tom hanks and catherine zeta jones... its a really good movie
the setting is in an american airport wen tom hanks gets stuck in it for weeks because his country "krakhozia" is having a civil war. thats about it.


----------



## Ongakukage (Feb 14, 2007)

This movie is amazing, I could watch it for hours on end and not ever get tired of it.


----------



## Mojim (Feb 14, 2007)

echo294 said:


> this movie was good. tom hanks is one of the best actors in my opinion. the accent and everything...he did it perfectly.


Couldn't agree with you more ^^


----------



## Ash (Feb 15, 2007)

It was a good movie. I didn't like the ending though. It had the Tom Hanks-leave-you-in-suspense ending. Unless there's a sequel to the movies with those endings, I'd much rather see what happens.


----------



## Maverick (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah, it's too bad he didn't hook up with that flight attendant at the end. =/

But atleast he was able to do what he had intended on doing in the first place.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Feb 16, 2007)

It was excellent.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 16, 2007)

Tom Hanks was awesome.


----------



## Amelie (Feb 16, 2007)

I loved this movie : ) 
Tom Hanks was awesome, the whole story and well, the whoe idea :}


----------

